

Ask HN: Is there ToS and Privacy Policy for HN? - rpsubhub

As far as I can tell there are no such documents. Please don't get me wrong. I'm very happy with HN and I trust PG and YCombinator. Still it's curious that such a popular website doesn't have these.
======
mosqutip
<http://ycombinator.com/legal.html> is all I can find.

------
aclevernickname
What isn't mentioned on the legal page is considered fair game. that covers a
lot.

